# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Posturologie

## peteroomens

*POSTUROLOGIE* staat voor houdingskennis. Tot voor kort was het in Nederland nog nauwelijks bekend. In Frankrijk en Italië daarentegen een begrip. Om er enige logica in te brengen begin ik bij de voeten en eindig ik bij de schedel.

Mijn voorstel om vragen te beantwoorden is niet erg succesvol gebleken. Vandaar dat ik jullie wat meer uitgebreid over onze lichaamshouding ga informeren. Vragen blijft overigens nog steeds mogelijk  :Embarrassment: , graag zelfs!

Peter W.B.Oomens
Research on Posturology.

----------


## Niels

Beste Peter,

Ik heb wel een vraagje over posturologie. Weet u misschien hoeveel posturologen er in Nederland zijn?

Mvg,
Niels

----------

